# Help. Goldfish has red marks on its body.



## infmaj (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there

Just wondering if anyone knows what my goldfish may have. 
Ive added a couple of pics, sorry i cant get any clearer pics.
I asked my pet store and they said it sounded like a fungus. So they gave me some tablets to add to the water. 

This was a few days ago and it hasnt cleared up.

The fish seems to eat a little bit, but seems to spend most of his time close to the top of the tank in a corner doing nothing. 
He also has one eye that is cloudy, as does one other fish in the tank.
He also had some red streaks in his fins, but that has seemed to of cleared up.

Im not sure about what sort of setup I have as the fish arent mine, im just looking after them for someone. Ive checked the ph and it seems fine. 
IVe added a pic of the fish tank. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello, and welcome aboard.
sorry your first post has to be a sad one.
Well unfortunatly for a start,the tank is too small
for those fish.!
The spoon probably won't help a great deal either,
you really need a test kit,as i would imagin that
the water qualtiy will be not good at all.  
and just to dampen even further(i am sorry)
things will only get worse.  
how long have you got then for ?
how often do you change the water ?
do you add de-chlorinator to the new water ?
sorry this is not a happy reply.


----------



## infmaj (Sep 17, 2007)

willow said:


> hello, and welcome aboard.
> sorry your first post has to be a sad one.
> Well unfortunatly for a start,the tank is too small
> for those fish.!
> ...


Thanks for the reply. 
I have been told the tank is too small, but seeing as its not mine tank, theres nothing i can do. 
The spoon was only there for a few mins, I was feeding them and droppped it in there.
I have a ph testing test, and have been doing that test every week. What other test should i have?
I change a third of the water every week, and clean the filters. And then i do a complete water change and clean the rocks and pipes and filters once a month. 
And no i havent been using a de - chorinator to the new water. I wasnt told to do this. 
I dont really want to give the fish back because i know the owner only cleans the water when it suits them, and i enjoy having fish. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I can tell your water quality is poor by the foaminess on top of the water. You really should be doing water changes more frequently, at least twice a month. Especially since now you have a fish that has a red sore. Keep and eye on it, if it gets any worse, you may need to medicate and quarentine the fish.

Buy a test kit that does Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate. 

When cycling a tank, your fish first produce ammonia, the most toxic form of waste. As your tank progresses Nitrifying bacteria colonies develop and turn the ammonia into nitrite, a less harmful waste. Finally, the nitrite is turned into nitrate, the least harmful version of waste. Nitrate continues to rise until you perform water changes.

In order for your water quality to be optimal, you want to have 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, and not too many Nitrates, maybe no more than 20-30ppm, they become toxic at levels of 50 or greater.


----------

